# Bird of Paradise



## West Texas (Sep 30, 2005)

The Highway Department in West Texas has started planting a beautiful shrub called Bird of Paradise. There appear to be two different colors of it; yellow and orange. We would love to have some on our property in the Davis Mountains near Fort Davis, TX. But we are at 5500' elevation and don't know which if either of these will survive our freezing temperatures in the winter. Not that it gets sub zero; but, does get into the teens at night.

Also, what time of the year would be best to plant them, assuming I can find them at a nursery in El Paso or Midland?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## Monkeywitha_saw (Sep 30, 2005)

spring plant them and cut them almost groung level in the winter


----------



## Elmore (Sep 30, 2005)

*Strelitzia reginae-Bird of Paradise*

Is this it?
<img src="http://www.onlinewholesaleflowers.com/Bird%20of%20Paradise.jpg">
I can't believe that they would use a tropical plant like this except in a special planting situation with irrigation and a frost free environment. 
Here is more info on the Bird of Paradise plant.
http://www.clemson.edu/charleston/local/bird/brdpards.htm


----------



## West Texas (Sep 30, 2005)

I did an internet search and discovered its called a Texas Red Bird of Paradise locally; but, technically its a Caesalpinia pulcherrima Pride of Barbados


Description

Pride of Barbados is a fast growing shrub or small tree native to the West and is drouth tolerant.


----------

